# From Prague to Vienna via Slovakia



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pictures of a great city! I really love Prague´s combination of a large and quite intact medieval and renaissance old town and extended, beautiful 19th/early 20th century historistic buildings in Viennese style. But unfortunately I had the impression during my last trip to Prague that the mass tourism there has reached a level which makes the city less attractive, and the commercialisation of the city center has also become extreme - for almost every church you have to pay a ticket, and the fares for the museums are also just insane (For exemple 12€ for visiting the Jewish cemetery, which is more expensive than a ticket for the Louvre).


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

lovely!!


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

I have fond memories of Prague which I visited during the summer of '10. Lots of tourists, yes, but the cityscape stays amazing. Looking forward to pictures of Vienna. I had only 1 day to explore that city and I can't say I liked it thát much (atleast certainly not as much as Prague), but maybe your photo's can change my opinion. 

Anyway, great pictures of Prague!:cheers:


----------



## e2ek1el (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratuliations to very nice....and moreover.... very unusal photos of Prague  You really have a talent, guy


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you guys! :cheers:


Malyan said:


> But unfortunately I had the impression during my last trip to Prague that the mass tourism there has reached a level which makes the city less attractive, and the commercialisation of the city center has also become extreme - for almost every church you have to pay a ticket, and the fares for the museums are also just insane (For exemple 12€ for visiting the Jewish cemetery, which is more expensive than a ticket for the Louvre).


I agree that Prague is somewhat overcrowded (allthough not overrated of course), but it's still a cheap city in general. And considering it's one of the most beautiful and touristic cities in Europe. Oké, a concert is more expensive than 15 years ago. And prices of visiting sites on Castle Hill are really expensive nowadays, but I think they want to encourage large crowds inside the buildings.
I suppose the 12 euro for the Jewish cemetery is the combi-ticket for a visit of alle Jewish heritage in the Jewish Quarter, including 5 synagoges and the Jewish Museum. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Basnix said:


> Looking forward to pictures of Vienna. I had only 1 day to explore that city and I can't say I liked it thát much (atleast certainly not as much as Prague), but maybe your photo's can change my opinion.


Well, we only spent 2 days in Vienna. I liked the city a lot, very stylish and great architecture. But I prefer Prague above Vienna too. Not only because of the lower prices, but Prague is even more colourful, has got the perfect cityscape along the river (or better on both sides of the Vlata river) and has got a well kept old center.
On the other hand, museums in Vienna are great and the Klimt exhibition was amazing!
But more of Vienna at the end of this journey. Just be patient.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos! :cheers1: Much more is yet to come.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Ingwaeone said:


> Austro-German architecture





1+1=3 said:


> Nonsense


Oh, why is that nonsense? Most of the buildings seen here were either built when Prague was part of "The Holy Roman Empire of the *German Nation*" or when it was part of the "*Austro*-Hungarian Empire".
Everyone, who knows just a little of the history of architecture in Europe, knows, that Central Europe was mainly influenced by German and even more so Austrian architecture. From the Middle Ages to the early 20th century.

Beautiful pictures, Benonie!


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> Oh, why is that nonsense? Most of the buildings seen here were either built when Prague was part of "The Holy Roman Empire of the *German Nation*" or when it was part of the "*Austro*-Hungarian Empire".


German nation? WTF? Seems like rewriting of history is a new hobby of todays Germans. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Roman_Empire
Till 1620 Czech Lands were independent, part Of Holy Roman Empire as much as Kingdom of Italy, Burgundy, Luxembourg and pretty much whole Central Europe.



> Everyone, who knows just a little of the history of architecture in Europe, knows, that Central Europe was mainly influenced by German and even more so Austrian architecture. From the Middle Ages to the early 20th century.


Ahem, no. How does 'German' or 'Austrian' architecture looks like? Yes, there are some architectonic patterns common for whole Central Europe from Germany to let's say Hungary, but it were all styles invented and transformed thorough whole Europe. Prague was lucky to be influenced by all styles from the whole Europe, e.g. Spain, France, Italy, Benelux, Germany... Those were pretty much international styles back then and nations were basicly nonexistent in the Middle ages. Were only waiting for people like you and your fellows to invent nonsense terms like "German" of "Austrian" architecture.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

1+1=3 said:


> German nation? WTF? Seems like rewriting of history is a new hobby of todays Germans.


"The Holy Roman Empire of the *German Nation*" is the full name of that empire. Please check Wikipedia, if that is so new to you...:lol:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Roman_Empire

Until 1861 the majority of Prague's population was German speaking. German/Austrian culture, including architecture was prevalent in the city.
Please czech (haha!) Wikipedia for that too, if you didn't know.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague

But there's no reasoning with a butthurt Czech over something like that, I guess.


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> "The Holy Roman Empire of the *German Nation*" is the full name of that empire. Please check Wikipedia, if that is so new to you...:lol:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Roman_Empire


"In a decree following the 1512 Diet of Cologne, the name was officially changed to Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation"

That's probably when germanisation in Central Europe started. However till 1620 Czech lands were still free of Germans.
_The Czech defeat at the Battle of White Mountain (1620) was followed by measures that effectively secured Habsburg authority and the dominance of the Roman Catholic Church. Many Czech nobles were executed; most others were forced to flee the kingdom. An estimated five-sixths of the Czech nobility went into exile soon after the Battle of White Mountain, and their properties were confiscated. Large numbers of Czech and German Protestant burghers emigrated. In 1622, Charles University was merged with the Jesuit Academy, and the entire education system of the Bohemian Kingdom was placed under Jesuit control. In 1624 all non-Catholic priests were expelled by royal decree._

German nation, does it mean Czechs, Italians, Lusatia Serbs, Dutch, French, Slovenians, Danes.. are all of German nation? The capital of Holy Roman Empire was Rome (hint: Rome is in Italy).



> Until 1861 the majority of Prague's population was German speaking. German/Austrian culture, including architecture was prevalent in the city.
> Please czech (haha!) Wikipedia for that too, if you didn't know.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague


Sure I know that, we all know after 1620 there was huge germanisation taking place here. At schools, universities and bureaus only german language was allowed. Most Czechs and Jews in the city switched to German language, there was no other option. Czech language remained mainly in the coutryside.
The main architectural style during that period was Baroque, which started in Rome in 17th century a spread to whole Europe (Spain, France and to the East). If you trying to fool yourself and call this international style "German/Austrian culture" I'm OK with that, dream on.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome photos mate! Love the attention to detail and angles you take.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Mike! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot Andre!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

311.









312.









313.









314.









315.









316.









317.









318.









319.









320.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Great pictures as always, Benonie! :master:

I hope you enjoyed visit of Tatras&Bratislava, altough you had troubles with transportation from Bratislava railway station. Trams are not going to the station at this time and it won't change in next few years, probably. Neverthless, bus infrastructure is very good and reliable. 

Thank you and can't wait for new pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ That was the only bad expierience in 2 weeks in your country. We loved the rest of Bratislava, and Slovakia. I know buses were a good alternative at Bratislava station, but arriving in the city with a family, packed like a donkey and planned to take the tram, we had no time to check the bus schedules. And as I say, taxi drivers were rude, unfriendly and way too expensive. Like every single travel site or travel guide warned us for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome work mate, I have just been through pages and pages of pics and i love it :colgate: Pic 316 is very cute


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Sydney! I like it that you like it.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the photograph of the soldier climbing out of the man-hole cover. Such quirky and imaginative public art-works mean so much to the character of a city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, it's not really a soldier, but a _'man at work'_. There are several of that kind of artworks throughout the city, like this:

321.









322.









323.









324.









325.









326.









327.









328.









329.









330.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures.

Yes, I see the 'Men at work' sign now!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bratislava is a beautiful city with a cozy old town center and a castle upon the hilll. But... between 1967 and 1972 some urban planners built a second, quite pretty bridge across the river Danube with a motorway right through te heart of the city. Seperating the castle hill from the rest of the old city. Next to the beautiful cathedral and demolishing the historic jewish quarter. 

And under the concrete bridge, they've put a bus station, seperating both parts of the city even more...

Images say more than a thousand words:

331.









332.









333.









334.









335.









336.









337.









338.









339.









340.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That's pretty shocking indeed, even when the bridge itself is quite nice and an icon for the city. I imagine that there used to be a square or a nice street when you you left cathedral through the front door, but now that front door is only one or two meter away from a busy motorway. Pretty sad. 
The rest of the old town has been nicely restored though!


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing thread! :applause:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the awesome photos...:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you very much guys! :cheers1:



Wapper said:


> I imagine that there used to be a square or a nice street when you you left cathedral through the front door, but now that front door is only one or two meter away from a busy motorway.


I think the cathedral was standing next to the city walls. So the motorway was partly built in the former rampart. (like in Antwerp). Some parts of the walls are still visible next to the road. The entrance of the church was always at the side wall, and not on the western side of the tower. Anyway, it was a bad idea. 
And fortunately a new bridge was built some miles further recently, so lots of heavy transport takes another route now.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Actually a whole historic district was torn down for the highway. Including the synagoge.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yes, I know, that's wat I wrote in post 130. But according to older maps I saw, the motorway follows the line of the old city ramperts. Or am I wrong? 

There was a temporary copy of the former synagoge on the site last summer:








7


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

But than the wuestion is: why was the church built so near the city wall? Normally, the façade and the entrance are supposed to be impressive. Now it really looks like you're entering through a small side entrance. It's a cathedral! :dunno:
I know that the church should be faced towards the east, but surely that couldn't be the reason for this.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ According to Wikipedia _"the tower virtually formed a part of the town’s fortifications, built as it was into the city’s defensive walls". _

World Atlas tells us the same story: "_Bratislava's St. Stephen's Gothic cathedral is built on the site of a previous Romanesque church. After 1291, when Bratislava was given the privileges of a town, the church was rebuilt to become part of the city walls, with its tower serving as a defensive bastion. "_

So that could explain why the main entrances to the cathedral are in the side naves. 

Here's another (mirrored) picture showing the tower was indeed part of the city walls.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

^^That's right, tower of the cathedral used to be lower and it was part of fortification. Due to historical development of governement of Bratislava, medieval town sorrounded by walls was a different unit than Castle Hill (There were even fights between the city and the castle). Western part of city walls was built to protect city from attacks from the castle and tower of church was incorporated into the walls. 

Fortification was demolished in 1775 and city and Castle Hill were united in 1851. The demolition of old Jewish quarter is for most of the locals and old people, who used to visit it or live there, the biggest trauma. There are some plans to build a tunnel under the current road and rebuild the old street, but due to huge cost, it won't happen soon.

Btw., World Atlas is wrong, it's St. Martin's cathedral, not St. Stephen's.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one great thread Ben, a real photo tour to the max.
the Ossuary chapel is kinda creepy but a perfect place to spend a halloween day.
BTW, your photo shots are really remarkable and I admire you for that.
thanks and have a good day.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Benonie is nicely building up the tension for Vienna. Lovely thread! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost there! It's nice to start a trip with a highlight and ending with a highlight.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> Haven´t seen many threads of Bratislava...beautiful place under that sun


It is! It's a cozy city, not many real highlights, but with a great bohemian atmosphere. Lovely for some stressless days. And of course, the boose is cheap! :cheers:

381.









382.









383.









384.









385.









386.









387.









388.









389.









390.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab photos again. Looking forward to Vienna.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost there and thank you Jane!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice...I always like red-tiled gabled buildings.
BTW, great picture framing and composition.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you David and Christos! :cheers1:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

absolutely a great photo tour....thanks


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well thanks Madonna!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the pics, it is rare to see these cities in so much detail and it is thanks to you that we get to see it. Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well thank you for the nice comments, Sydney! :cheers1:

Cycling to the excellent Danubiana Meulensteen Art Museum on a peninsula in the Danube:

391.









392.









393.









394.









395.









396.









397.









398.









399.









400.









401.









402.









403.









404.









405.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

That's all for Bratislava, folks. 

At the Bratislava quay we take the Twin City Liner to Vienna.

406.









407.









408.









409.









410.









411.









412. Devin Castle (Slovakia)










413.









414.









415. Hainburg an der Donau (Austria)










416.









417. finally arriving at Vienna! 










418.









419.









420.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Picture 419 is an impressive demonstration of how young, vibrant and fashionable Vienna is. Even though the cyclist does not quite fit in. If not for her, that picture could be from any point in the last 50 years ...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very tanatalising!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It sure is! 


Slartibartfas said:


> Picture 419 is an impressive demonstration of how young, vibrant and fashionable Vienna is. Even though the cyclist does not quite fit in. If not for her, that picture could be from any point in the last 50 years ...


Well, this picture could be taken everywhere in Europe. So I think Vienna has some old fashioned but also some trendy aspects as well.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos! :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Benonie said:


> ^^ It sure is!
> 
> Well, this picture could be taken everywhere in Europe. So I think Vienna has some old fashioned but also some trendy aspects as well.


Well maybe its hard to find so many cables as in Vienna hanging around in the streets but you are probably right. 

PS: I expect to see quite a few pictures of both aspects, old fashioned and trendy


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice pictures - please continue posting soon


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you. I will, but I'm on a flat in Stockholm now and the WIFI-connection is rather slow. Just finished our delecious X-mas diner. _"God Jul!"_ (Merry Christmas!)



Slartibartfas said:


> PS: I expect to see quite a few pictures of both aspects, old fashioned and trendy


Well, I was only 2 days over there and I'm afraid the pics are mostly 'classic' ones...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Himmelwärts said:


> Do you mean that tram on 448?
> Thats the 'Badener Bahn', that line is driving between Karlsplatz and the City Baden in lower austria.


Thanks for the information!I was wondering what that different type of tram from another compagny was doing in the streets of Vienna. I suppose it's quite a long tramroute between Vienna and Baden?

451.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

It is the only line that would qualify for being called a "light rail" or in Germany they'd consider it a classic example of "Stadtbahn", whereas that term has a slightly different meaning in Vienna, which is why it is called here "Lokalbahn". 

Inside the center it is like a tram but outside its more like a regional rail line with very frequent stops, its about 30 km long.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay thank you for the information. I love trams and Vienna is a real tramcity. I didn't know about this Lokalbahn. Thanks!


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

There'd be a Wikipage in english as well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiener_Lokalbahnen

Interestingly the new trains are almost completely identical to the Type T serving the U6.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I think the old ones are nicer, but of course the new trams are more comfotabel to serve as a light rail.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Until a few years ago, you still coud see some of the old vehicles on the U6 that were similar in design. Just that they were looking like ultra long trams with multiple of them coupled together. I am glad however that nowadays its all new with vehicles like the modern Lokalbahn ones.

Have a look here: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Métro_de_Vienne.jpg/800px-Métro_de_Vienne.jpg

PS: How long does it take for vehicles to look retro? The "new" ULF trams were designed in the mid 1990s.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates Benonie and well done :cheers:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

:applause:
Waiting for more....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers:


Slartibartfas said:


> PS: How long does it take for vehicles to look retro? The "new" ULF trams were designed in the mid 1990s.


Well, I think the Type T2500 and T400 on the Lokalbahn look a bit dated allready. Things change fast nowadays.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Thanks guys! :cheers:
> 
> Well, I think the Type T2500 and T400 on the Lokalbahn look a bit dated allready. Things change fast nowadays.


Actually I was talking about the ULFs, the regular low floor trams. But anyway, both might indeed look a bit dated already. Not surprisingly, how would a car look like with a 20 year old design?

But thats what I like about rail, things are made to stay, for quite a while at least.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Slartibartfas said:


> But thats what I like about rail, things are made to stay, for quite a while at least.


I agree! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More trams and more Vienna:

452.









453.









454.









455.









456.









457.









458.









459.









460.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice Vienna :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Indeed, lovely! And it also seems far bigger than I would have imagined - for some reason.

Great photos.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, Vienna is pretty big, I think. 
Thanks for the comments, Christo and Jane. More is yet to come!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

At the start of the 20th century, Vienna was still one of the largest cities in Europe and even in the world (although not really comparable to the largest three western cities back then: Paris, London and New York). Also, it was one of the cultural centres of the western world. The end of the Habsburg empire and the following crisises and violence brought this prosperity and growth to an abrupt end and started a decline in the population and in importance. Recently, the city has started to revive again and has taken up a new international role, but it is unlikely that Vienna wil ever take up its place on the forefront again. The feeling decay and faded glory is omnipresent in Vienna, but I think that is what makes it rather interesting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Wapper! You seem to know the history of Vienna quite well.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Wapper said:


> At the start of the 20th century, Vienna was still one of the largest cities in Europe and even in the world (although not really comparable to the largest three western cities back then: Paris, London and New York). Also, it was one of the cultural centres of the western world. The end of the Habsburg empire and the following crisises and violence brought this prosperity and growth to an abrupt end and started a decline in the population and in importance. Recently, the city has started to revive again and has taken up a new international role, but it is unlikely that Vienna wil ever take up its place on the forefront again. The feeling decay and faded glory is omnipresent in Vienna, but I think that is what makes it rather interesting.


Good summary. I have to add though that while there is still faded glory galore, the decay is having a hard time recently. You can still find plenty of it, but its fighting an uphill battle against large scale city renovation, even in working class districts.  The changes in the last 10 years alone, especially outside of tourist central, are almost epic. 

The really special thing about Vienna is that what in many big cities around the world has become already a luxury, or was never possible at all: living in an old style urban 19th century neighbourhood can be still perfectly affordable here.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That's because Vienna was already a large city in the 19th century. Many other large European cities started to grow later and therefore have larger 20th century neighbourhoods and suburbs. 
However Vienna's 20th century architecture is also very interesting. On the one hand, there is quite a lot of amazing Jugendstil architecture. Of course you can argue that this that this is still a 19th century development and it is certainly a product of Vienna's heydays. On the other hand though, the city was and is still characterized by a large share of social residenial blocks. I really liked that the construction year was written on the facades of all these buildings. It's fascinating to see the evolution of this type of housing throughout the whole 20th century.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Was Vienna damaged in WWII, like other German cities?


----------



## Name user 1 (Feb 13, 2011)

KingNick said:


> Just the best series ever. Game of Thrones!


sorry for off topic> but because of you I just saw all 20 long series in one something over 20 hour long marathon :cheers:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry for ruining your life until the end of March though!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

That's all for Game of Thrones... back to Vienna. 

471.









472.









473.









474.









475.









476.









477.









478.









479.









480.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice angles.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Wapper!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Almost finished this trip:

481.









482.









483.









484.









485.









486.









487.









488.









489.









490.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

@482: In the land of giants. 

On the ground level just behind the windows you have the reading rooms of the national library. A modern infill to the historic building. Its pretty cool if you study there while watching Burggarten and butterfly house through these windows.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Vienna looks delightful.


----------



## Jugendstil (Jun 29, 2012)

*Vienna is just beautiful.* The city lives from the special atmosphere. Thank you for the great pictures!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Vienna looks delightful.


And it welcomes you with arms wide open 

PS: Just choose summer for your trip (if you ever plan to visit Vienna).


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great street life photos from Vienna....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice updates from Vienna


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Slartibartfas said:


> On the ground level just behind the windows you have the reading rooms of the national library. A modern infill to the historic building. Its pretty cool if you study there while watching Burggarten and butterfly house through these windows.


Really? I'd better should have gone inside to see the interor. 

Thanks Slartibartfas, Jane, Jugendstil, Pumpikatze, Linguine and Christos for the nice comments! :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Really? I'd better should have gone inside to see the interor.


You need a library card for that which costs 10 Euros or so and is valid for a whole years. At least for students. I don't think its interesting for tourists which will enjoy the historical library hall (http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Austrian_National_Library_NightFall404_1.jpg) much more (also in the Hofburg but with its entrance at Josephsplatz). 


But if you know it, you could have a look at the modern reading rooms from outside through the windows. 
It looks like that: http://cdn2.vienna.at/2010/01/Lesesaal-der-oesterreichischen-Nationalbibliothek3.jpg


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I agree, the gorgeous decorated Library Hall looks much better than de functional reading rooms. Thanks for the tip! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Last bunch of pictures in this thread. Thanks for watching, commenting and liking! :cheers1:

491.









492.









493.









494.









495.









496.









497.









498.









499.









500.









I hope you enjoyed this trip. I did! I'll be glad to welcome you on my Stockholm thread. 


.


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

One more "Thank you" for your impressions!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fantastic images on this latest set. I particularly like the building on post 495 - very quirky!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

That´s "Hundertwasserhaus". Check it out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundertwasserhaus


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

pumpikatze said:


> One more "Thank you" for your impressions!


My pleasure! :cheers1:


----------

